# Edinburgh coffee lovers blog



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

My brother just pinged this blog to me which reviews coffee culture in Edinburgh

http://edinburghcoffeelovers.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Edinburgh buzzes with great indie coffee places. Top of the list for me is Brewlab.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Very true. Hoping to visit Brewlab next week


----------

